# micafe ==> miLcafe



## fenixpollo

*Gracias, micafe, por ser tan creativa, colaborativa, positiva y participadora.  

Esperamos que sigas este logro con mil mensajes más, y espero que yo pueda participar en algunos de ellos.*

 *¡Feliz Postiversario! *​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Repito las palabras de Fenix, muy agradable compartir con vos los hilos, felicitaciones micafe!!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey, micafe!

Siento llegar tarde a la celebración, espero me hayan dejado un poquito de bizcocho, junto con algo caliente y con crema para tomar... 

Oye, como decimos en 'caraqueño', es una _*nota* _postear contigo, dulzura.  Disfruta tu momento, micafe!

A por los dos mil!​


----------



## Santiago Jorge

Congratulations, micafe! It is people like you that help make our Forum great!


----------



## frida-nc

Micafe,
Gracias por la magnífica colaboración.
Tu energía inspira.

frida


----------



## micafe

*Wow!!!!!! Qué sorpresa tan linda!!!  No lo esperaba, muchas, muchas gracias. Son todos muy amables. El foro me encanta y disfruto enormemente ayudando. *

*Lo que más me gusta es que todo el mundo es muy decente y amable. He estado en otros foros donde no es así. Eso hace de éste un foro muy especial.* 

*Thanks y'll !!! Y'll are the best!! *


----------



## colombo-aussie

Hola, yo tambíen te acompaño en este momento y no quiero ser agua fiestas, pero me puedes decir que significa celebrar postiversario?

Besos y abrazos para ti...


----------



## micafe

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola, yo tambíen te acompaño en este momento y no quiero ser agua fiestas, pero me puedes decir que significa celebrar postiversario?
> 
> Besos y abrazos para ti...


 
Hola, gracias 

Yo no lo sabía pero lo deduje inmediatamente = post + aniversario
Me parece genial, bien craneado como decimos en Colombia.


----------



## fenixpollo

colombo-aussie said:


> Hola, yo tambíen te acompaño en este momento y no quiero ser agua fiestas, pero me puedes decir que significa celebrar postiversario?


 Un invento de una forera compañera...  Oh, and by the way, micafe.... Happy Postiversary!


----------



## micafe

fenixpollo said:


> Un invento de una forera compañera... Oh, and by the way, micafe.... Happy Postiversary!


 

Gracias pollito.. sólo te falta darme el besito   

Todo lo que converso
me sale en verso


----------



## lazarus1907

Veo que pocos han apreciado todo el esfuerzo y las horas que has empleado en tratar de mejorar nuestro idioma enseñando tanto a hispanohablantes como a estudiantes de español.

¡Enhorabuena! ¡Sigue así! ¡Ojalá tuviéramos a más personas como tú!


----------



## micafe

lazarus1907 said:


> Veo que pocos han apreciado todo el esfuerzo y las horas que has empleado en tratar de mejorar nuestro idioma enseñando tanto a hispanohablantes como a estudiantes de español.
> 
> ¡Enhorabuena! ¡Sigue así! ¡Ojalá tuviéramos a más personas como tú!


 
Gracias Lazarus. Eres muy amable. Yo amo mi idioma y hago lo posible por hablarlo bien y enseñarlo bien. 

Tú tampoco lo haces mal


----------



## Calloway

que parte de colombia vives micafe???


----------



## micafe

Calloway said:


> *¿En* que parte de colombia vives micafe???


 
Yo vivo en los Estados Unidos.


----------

